# Cat in labour



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

A few weeks ago we took in a mum Pepper,
and 3 x 17 week old kittens and i soon
realised the mum was pregnant again. 

Well about an hour ago she started in labour
and was trying to find somewhere to go
so i popped in her the crate i had ready for her.
There is no sign of any babies yet but it's early days
and i'm keeping a close eye on her as the crate is at
the side of my desk. 

I'm quite excited as its the first litter ive had in
15yrs. I just hope it does not drag out too long for her. 
She just looks like a baby herself.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww bless her, fingers crossed all goes well. keep us posted xxxxx_


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

aww bless she is so young herself, she is gorgeous. 

Cant wait for some updates :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh she looks so young! Poor little mite, she's such a pretty lass!

I hope everything goes well x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

She is visibly pushing now so hopefully will see the first one soon. 
She is trying to do rolly pollys bless her. xx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

hope she's alright xxxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

aww, well good thing she is with you poor little thing. keep us updated...hugs Jill


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So glad she has you to take care of her in all this-poor little soul looks to young to be a mum
Hop all goes well-let us all know how she is doing
From Maureen


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

We have 1 ginger healthy looking baby!!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Well done mum!


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Baby number 2 just arrived alive and well.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats .......


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats, hope all goes well for mom and kittens


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Number 3 arrived a few moments ago alive
and well and ginger.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*congratulations, how exciting, keep us posted xxx*


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> *congratulations, how exciting, keep us posted xxx*


I need to pee but i don't want to miss a thing. lol


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well done mummy 3 healthy babies so far:thumbup:


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Well done to mummy-3 healthy babies!!

Hope all goes well with the rest of the delivery
from Maureen

Purrfect-does that make you a granny now?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats on your new litter, 3 so far, well done Mum:thumbup:


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I nipped out to get cat food and she'd had 
another tabby while i was gone.  xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww cant wait for pics,:thumbup:.:thumbup:_


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

congrats hope mom n little ones are all ok xx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _awww cant wait for pics,:thumbup:.:thumbup:_


Your wait is over my dear.  lol

I think she has done now at 4 beautiful babies.
She is resting now so i will leave her and get sex's and weights later.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

they are gorgeous and well done mam shes evidently taken to motherhood well for one so young:thumbup:


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

shells said:


> they are gorgeous and well done mam shes evidently taken to motherhood well for one so young:thumbup:


She came in with 3 - 17 week old kittens so not her first litter sadly 
but its most certainly her last.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

aww bless and she looks a baby herself, at least she has someone who will do wright by her now good on you hun xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww they are gorgeous, so tiny, lovely colours, mum looks beautiful to.:thumbup::thumbup:_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww congratulations mummy cat  Lovely little babies  So sad that there was such a short time between her litters though, poor girl  Hope you find a better life for her and all of her kittens Purrrfect :yesnod:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Their cuties


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

best of luck with your kittens and there mum

I know its not your fault but shame on the vet who checked her and didn't notice she was pregnant. 

For such a young cat to be on her 2nd litter in the space of 4 months is very negligent that this was missed during her health check, I hope she does ok having litters back to back like this. Toll on her very young body and immature mind must be horrific.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's a few photo's of them taken a short while ago.


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Omg they are gorgeous :thumbup:

And what a lucky mum that she has found you and her life will only improve from here on. The best of luck to you and the kitty family 

X


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww how gorgeous,


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Fantastic-and she looks as if shes saying 
"Arent my babies beautiful?"
Keep us updated as she already has a big fan club
Thank you ,too for taking such good care of her
Maureen


----------

